# looking for new fishy friends



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys/girls,
I'm looking for fishy friends in the Hamilton area/or not who would like to get together talk fish, go on fishstore runs, help with fishroom stuff or just to hang out. I'm into all kinds of fish(almost) keeping killifish, new world cichlids, livebearers, plecos,oddball fish and inverts. Also interested in amphibians and going to try my hand at keeping/breeding ball pythons. Anyone interested just give me a shout!!

Gary
[email protected]o.ca


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is a bunch of people that fit that description, and they are known as the Hamilton and District Aquarium Society. http://www.hdas.ca/ is their website. You may find that club meetings are a better source of livestock, plants and equipment than fish store runs. You will definitely find people who share your interest. They are meeting on the 9th of September. Three DRAS members will be presenting a program on their collecting trip to Uruguay last December. Worth your while.


----------

